# Making a big nose look smaller ?



## redcat (Aug 11, 2008)

I have this horrible nose and was hoping for tips for making

a big nose look smaller. I've used a darker powder on the sides

and that helps a little.

Anyone know of any good plastic surgery forums that I

can research rhinoplasty? I think that is what I really need

to do but I can't find any forums where I can talk to real

people like here at MUT.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are some links that might help:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...t=nose+smaller

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...t=nose+smaller

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...t=nose+smaller

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ing-69184.html


----------



## Ashley (Aug 12, 2008)

Eve Pearl has a book called Plastic Surgery Without the Plastic Surgery and she shows oyu how to contour in it.

There's a tiny portion on contouring noses here:

you can try this video too:


----------



## internetchick (Aug 12, 2008)

Big noses always look weird when you try to make them small with surgery. If you can't get the look you want with makeup, perhaps it would be better to embrace your nose.

And I say that as a fellow big nosed woman.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 12, 2008)

I, too, seem to have a big nose. I don't like pictures if my face isn't slanted a little, for example, because it seems my nose sticks out. But all in all, I embrace it, because at least its straight and nicely shaped, just a little big because of my European background I believe, and it suits me...

It may not be as nice as some other girls noses, but I believe embracing it and maybe using a little bit of makeup is the best and not to mention cheapest way of loving your nose the way it is.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 12, 2008)

you could try contouring your nose...


----------



## vesna (Aug 12, 2008)

If you really feel that you want to have plastic surgery then you can google search some good forums but I wouldn't advise you to do anything that dramatic. I read somewhere that 20% of people who have rhinoplasty end up having revision surgery because there were problems caused by the first operation. Many others have multiple surgeries because they never quite achieve the look that they want.

I used to consider having rhinoplasty very seriously and I convinced myself that I needed to have it done but with a little contouring of my nose I feel now that all those thoughts of surgery were ridiculous and I've realised that even without makeup there are no real problems with my nose.

When contouring, you have to take a good look at your nose and identify the areas which require highlight and those which require shade. Try to only shade on the lower part of the nose, not too much further up or if you do keep it light because contouring on the bridge looks odd or at least that is what I have found from past experience. I find also that running a highlight down the middle of the nose gives the illusion that it is more narrow. I use YSL Touche Eclat to do this but you could use a light coloured e/s or any other face highlighter as long as it isn't too shimmery or it'll look obvious.

If your nose is bent or crooked that you'll want to highlight the side of the nose which bends in the way and shadow the side that sticks out.

Hope this made sense and I wasn't just rambling pointlessly.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't have a big nose, but it's kind of wide and not well defined. I used to tell my dad all the time that as soon as I turned 18, I was gonna get a nose job. But I've been contouring the sides and the tip of my nose for years, and I'm actually happy with it now.





I would definitely try perfecting your contouring and really give it a chance before getting surgery as surgery is drastic and permanent and has the potential to go very wrong! I wish you the best!


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a big nose too, it's thin but the bump on it is quite big, I still don't know how to make it look smaller



Sorry that I'm no help.


----------



## abaddon248 (Aug 12, 2008)

I know how you feel about not liking your nose to the point of plastic surgery but i finally embraced it and now that im into make up have learned to contour and it really works and you will be surpised on how content you will be


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I, too, seem to have a big nose. I don't like pictures if my face isn't slanted a little, for example, because it seems my nose sticks out. But all in all, I embrace it, because at least its straight and nicely shaped, just a little big because of my European background I believe, and it suits me...
It may not be as nice as some other girls noses, but I believe embracing it and maybe using a little bit of makeup is the best and not to mention cheapest way of loving your nose the way it is.


----------



## b3rly (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks for sharing!

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Eve Pearl has a book called Plastic Surgery Without the Plastic Surgery and she shows oyu how to contour in it.
There's a tiny portion on contouring noses here:

kHfYSihQiV8

you can try this video too:

1ZIaQrO8_Z0


----------



## Brigitte031 (Jan 11, 2009)

What brushes do you use personally for nose contouring?


----------



## kabuki_killer (Jan 11, 2009)

I would also recommend highlighting the middle and ridge of your nose if you have an "asian" broad and flat nose. It helps a little, but it definitley makes a visual difference. Maybe use a very light eyeshadow for this, a lighter shade of foundation or a highlighter. Any would work.

As for noses, I think every part of someone is beautiful and make up should let you enhance your individual beauty. I'm very much against plastic surgery unless you really need it in case of a traumatic event that's left you with horrible scars/burns/etc. Some people still get it, but make sure you think about it carefully and don't act based on emotion. Even if you've wanted it for a long time, that could still be based on being emotional over it for a long time. Often once you get the surgery, you'll want another and then another. So think about if you really need it.

I'm not trying to tell you what to do because it is ultimately your choice, but I think people should really think about it before they go and open themselves up and have something cut out or put in when it's not necessary. Also, remember that all surgery leaves scars.


----------



## nursie (Jan 11, 2009)

my nose isnt big, but it has that crooked little bump on it which i hate. contouring the sides with darker powder can help a wide nose if that is your nose shape. contouring doesnt do anything for my particular nose shape, but what does help is the way i wear my hair. side swept bangs really helps draw attention away from my nose rather than highlight it. if i part my hair in the middle it really seems to draw more attention to my nose.

also making my eyes the focus of my makeup with bolder eye color seems to help.

while i agree that it is respectable to embrace what you were born with, ive also known plenty of people that are SO happy after having plastic surgery for whatever reason. for myself i feel like im too old now to worry about fixing my nose, and its really no big deal to me now, but i wish i had done it when i was 18 !


----------



## MariaCosta (Mar 16, 2014)

use a nose right tool definitely which make your nose smaller permanently.


----------



## mikaelad (Mar 26, 2014)

If you want to see what your nose would look like with a nose job, you can use DigitalNoseJob.com.
Here's some good Q&amp;A on rhinoplasty.
Here's some info from a doctor on rhinoplasty.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Wendy Cyplik (Sep 26, 2014)

make nose look smaller for there is best way to fix that just try to use nose right tool which is help you to make nose Sharpe and smaller without any surgery.


----------



## Chloris (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe you can try the nose job.

I just had a nose job, and feel that well.

Now my nose is pretty and I don’t need to spend lot of time to make up.

Ps. I did the nose job at Fabulous in Kaohsiung Taiwan, It is a great clinic.

[SIZE=12pt]Maybe you can try it.[/SIZE]


----------



## AmberCDinNC (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, Redcat.  I completely understand where you're coming from.  When I was in middle school my nose went from a cute, perfect little nose to something bent, crooked and very large by the time I graduated high school as a result of a severely broken nose. I never had plastic surgery, but had two reconstructive surgeries via orthopaedic surgeons.  Thus, it wasn't the svelte microsurgery you see from a plastic surgeon, but a comprehensive, practical yet radical repair to make my nose function again.  Ever since, I have thought about plastic surgery to do that "final" repair. 

Let me just say right now that I could respect any decision you make.  Self-image is a curious thing.  Many people see it as the evil of all evils, but I thinks it's an unavoidable part of being human. I just think you need to look at it more in a macro sense to make sure you're not nitpicking little things here or there.  A couple of thoughts...

What do you feel is the problem with your nose?  Is it too wide or does it protrude too far from your face?  If it's too wide, that is something that can completely be remedied with contouring.  When I do this with my nose, it takes me all of 3 mins and it looks truly amazing when compared to no contouring.  It used to take me a good 10 or 15 mins, lots of experimenting with technique, color and so-on, but once you understand theory and methodology it becomes second nature.

If, however, your nose protrudes too far, contouring can do a little to mitigate the size, but not as well as covering a nose that's too wide.  BUT... stop and take a look at yourself.  Really.  When I got serious about trying to look more like a woman, I did what seemed to make sense...  Look through magazines like Vogue and Cosmopolitan and get ideas from the masters of makeup.  And yes--the makeup is amazing and the women are gorgeous--but could I be them if I did my makeup like them?  The answer was no, and although I was disappointed initially I realized that it was 100% okay.  You see, I have the advantage of being a heterosexual male.

I started paying attention to women that I thought were attractive.   Then I started paying attention to women that I thought were very attractive.  Mind you... I'm picky.  I was actually surprised by my conclusions.  Although there were (obviously) significant differences in levels of attractiveness amoung women, there was a myriad of diversity in the women I found to be most attractive.  These definitely included a range of nose sizes and shapes, and they were incongruous with my assumptions of attractiveness.  There are large noses, wide noses and even crooked nose that just "fit" the face.  I guess a good example for a male would be Tom Cruise.  He has a nose with a pronounced hump, the cartiledge in his nose is crooked, and his teeth are as much or more crooked than his nose.  Yet he has been considered one of the sexiest men in Hollywood for years.  Would he look better with braces and a nose job?  Maybe....?  But at what point do we become lemmings?

If you feel your situation is best addressed by Rhinoplasty, then consult with a Plastic Surgeon.  It wouldn't hurt to consult with a therapist, as well, to discuss your thoughts, feelings and expectations (I think it ought to be mandatory... although I do hold doctors in high regard, keep in mind that they--especially plastic surgeons--make their living off of these procedures).  After all, we're only getting a small piece of the puzzle here.  If you're not sure about which path to take and you've never tried contouring, try it.  You have nothing to lose.  But most importantly, give who you are now a chance.  One of the best pieces of advice I ever recievced was to be confident.  Mind you---not arrogant, cocky, self-absorbed and so-on, but walk with your head up.  Look people in the eye and smile.  Do a little people watching... you'll be amazed at how some of the "average" people have more friends and dates just because they accept who they are and set out to enjoy life.  People *want* to be around other people that are happy and non-judgemental.  And always remember--looks fade on everyone.  The higher up the "mountain oif beauty" you are, the further you have to fall. 

Good luck to you!!!


----------

